# Lets talk about raw milk and pregnancy...



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

We have just gotten into raw milk (DH grew up on it, and is excited we found a few local sources...) but, I am a bit nervous since I am pg. We are using an Amish farm in Pa as our primary source, with a high recommendation of several local families.

Thoughts?


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

I drink it all the time while pg and nursing. You need to know your source. Go talk to the farmer and find out about his sanatation practices.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i drank it all the time while i was pregnant. like krankedyann said- know what the farm is like... you just want milk from healthy, clean cows...


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

I have drank it all my life. I am still here and so are my children and siblings. So much for scare tactics...raw milk tuberculosis







, and the rest.

Where can I get raw goat's milk?


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

I drink it all the time - have during pregnancy and nursing. My boys drink it (well, the younger one when it's made into organic chocolate milk







), and my dh too. I agree - know your source. We buy from a commerically available dairy, and have also bought from an Amish farmer in PA (had it shipped cross-country), and haven't had any problems. If the farm is clean, the farmer doesn't mind you coming around (open farm policy) and other families have been drinking it without problem, I would think it would be perfectly fine. And when you start reading about how many problems pasteurized milk has, and how many bacteria the government "allows" in pasteurized milk, I think you'd have a hard time finding raw milk that is equally as unhealthy, iykwim.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I drank raw milk the whole way through my pregnancy.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I drank raw milk all through my second pregnancy, as well as through nursing both my daughters. I think it's much safer than pasteurized, personally. Read The Untold Story of Milk for more info on it's safety









btw, are you in the Lancaster area? I get my raw milk from various Amish farmers, too!


----------

